# How often do you travel?



## Cristine (Jun 20, 2012)

I usually travel at least once in every 3 years, mostly with the U.S. though. 

How about you? How often do you travel?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 20, 2012)

We go on camping vacations a couple of times a year, nice to get outdoors with the pets, and unplug for awhile...good medicine.


----------



## InsomniacGirl (Oct 24, 2012)

We don't travel because we have no one to watch our dogs, and there's too many of them to put into a kennel, lol. But because I still have family in New Jersey and Florida, I have traveled alone to see them, but it's been a few years since I've done so. We're planning on buying either a camper or an RV in the future so that we can both travel together, and bring our dogs with us.


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Nov 7, 2022)

I don't seem to travel as often as I'd like, but now and then I do the weekend or three
day gets aways to a favorite place. This winter hopefully it will be Leavenworth, WA
but all depending on the snow and possible commuting issues.  The town though is
unique, like a little Bavarian place and each December there is a Christmas tree lighting,
I've not been in over 10 years, want to go again.


----------



## -Oy- (Nov 7, 2022)

Two or three times a year if we can. A couple of short breaks just the two of us and if possible a week with the family like the recent trip to Abersoch in Wales.


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 7, 2022)

InsomniacGirl said:


> We don't travel because we have no one to watch our dogs, and there's too many of them to put into a kennel, lol. But because I still have family in New Jersey and Florida, I have traveled alone to see them, but it's been a few years since I've done so. We're planning on buying either a camper or an RV in the future so that we can both travel together, and bring our dogs with us.


That's the only way to travel.


----------



## Wren (Nov 7, 2022)

I use to be a regular traveller but don’t enjoy it any more,  the queues, crowds and disruption that travel entails these days, I’m more than happy to stay in my little corner of the world


----------



## NorthernLight (Nov 7, 2022)

For most of my life I couldn't justify spending money to go somewhere and come back. Usually I'd go somewhere and stay there for a few months or years.

In the coming years, I hope to travel every 2 years or so (for as long as I'm able). 

I'd travel constantly if I could.


----------



## bowmore (Nov 7, 2022)

We have given up on traveling at this point. After 12 years, 41 countries, 52 trips, 512 travel days, and 18 cruises, we are done with lengthy
travels.
We are not getting any younger, and facing the chaos in airports is not for us. Also, bus trips involve climbing up and down the bus steps with a bad knee is a nonstarter.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 7, 2022)

2/3 times a year, but I think, now that we are 76, it is becoming harder.  We road trip it and driving is becoming a chore plus the cost of gas and the cost of the rooms is now excessive.  We make more money now than we ever have in our lives and we still are considered low income .

And it’s still a bit of a struggle as everything becomes more expensive.

So, I think we will only take one trip from now on or no trips.  Plus my husband“s inactivated lung cancer tumor (according to the doctors) has spread to his other lung.  . He was having his last scan before being released from the cancer doctor.

Surprise!  Look there, a very tiny tumor in the other lung.  We will have to watch it.  Hmm.  More scans to come.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Nov 7, 2022)

We 'travel' fairly frequently, mainly round the UK, but also Europe 2 or 3 times a year.   When we lived in the south of England, it was easy and (relatively) cheap to cross to France with the Motorhome.  Now that we live in Scotland, driving to Europe is very expensive, so we fly there instead.   In addition, Mrs L and elder daughter (sometimes both daughters) tend to have a 'girlie' holiday somewhere in Europe every year.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 7, 2022)

Pre Covid.. and the loss of my husband last year.. I travelled abroad  twice a year .. at least... and certainly a couple or more times in the UK... however I haven't travelled anywhere since we needed all the proof of Covid vaccinations.. and the Airport strikes in the UK and Europe made everything horrendous for passngers .. and now being on my own..so in essence it's almost 3 years since I;ve been anywhere.. ..but I will have to get my self in gear because I'm a born traveller.. and I miss it very much


----------



## jujube (Nov 7, 2022)

Before Covid, I took an international trip every other year and we went out inour Rv for 4-5 months at a time each year.

After Covid, short (1-2 week) car trips.  We just flew for the first time in almost 3 years.

I'm looking forward to travel again.


----------



## Teacher Terry (Nov 7, 2022)

_When I was married went on 1 or 2 trips a year. We alternated between Europe, cruises or RV trips. Last June I went to Ireland which was my first one in 3 years. In April I am going to Zurich, Munich, salsburg, Vienna and Prague. Then a year later a trip to France. _


----------



## Been There (Nov 9, 2022)

Not much anymore I traveled enough while in the military. It's a blessing to be able to wake up in the morning and think to myslef, "I have nothing to do today, except for whatever I decide I want to do."


----------



## DebraMae (Nov 9, 2022)

Short trip usually once a year.  A longer trip every three years or so.  I am blessed that I now live in the place that used to be my favorite travel destination.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Nov 9, 2022)

My camper passed its annual test OK, so no costly repairs, however camping & caravanning are no longer cheap holidays and I wonder about selling the van.  In recent years,  possibly driven by covid restrictions on travelling abroad, campervans have shot up in price and my van would now fetch more than I paid 9 years ago!

Living in Scotland,there are no easy routes to Europe and ferry crossings cost a fortune.  For a trip of 7-10 days, it is as cheap to fly and stay in a modest hotel.   If I keep the van, it will be for GB trips only, and I will fly elsewhere.

I'm really pleased to get back to travelling again - I just have to keep a eye on the costs.


----------



## charry (Nov 9, 2022)

we used to travel 3 times a year for holidays , but havnt travelled anywhere for 10yrs ...


----------



## Pinky (Nov 9, 2022)

charry said:


> we used to travel 3 times a year for holidays , but havnt travelled anywhere for 10yrs ...


It has been about that long for me as well. I don't really miss it .. guess I'm a homebody now!


----------



## Pepper (Nov 9, 2022)

I haven't traveled, except one trip to Long Island in 20 years!  Last trip was to the Berkshires.  This from a person who before then was constantly on the move.  Damn cancer, sorry, but that was what stopped me in my tracks.


----------



## Georgiagranny (Nov 9, 2022)

My travel gene is worn out. Too much travel for work back in my cube farming days. And I loathe flying.


----------



## charry (Nov 10, 2022)

Pinky said:


> It has been about that long for me as well. I don't really miss it .. guess I'm a homebody now!


I miss my lovely holidays mainly to Greece 
Beautiful country


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 10, 2022)

Cristine said:


> How often do you travel?


Not so much as I used to, but still try to get several trips in a year.  This year I went to the Florida Keys in April, Central Florida in June, Canada in July, and Louisiana in September.

Knee surgery has slowed me down a bit, but I am thinking of Mexico in February...


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 10, 2022)

NorthernLight said:


> I'd travel constantly if I could.


So would I, if it were up to me.  Travel can get adictive.  Unfortunately my wife is getting less and less willing to travel.  I do sometimes go on my own.


hollydolly said:


> I will have to get my self in gear because I'm a born traveller.. and I miss it very much


Get going lady!!  

Ain't none of us getting any younger, can't do it forever.  Make hay while the sunshines.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 10, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> So would I, if it were up to me.  Travel can get adictive.  Unfortunately my wife is getting less and less willing to travel.  I do sometimes go on my own.
> 
> Get going lady!!
> 
> Ain't none of us getting any younger, can't do it forever.  Make hay while the sunshines.


yes but right now, our trains are on strike, as are our Tubes..(subways trains).. and this month the Nurses are coming out on strike along with the Bus drivers... so it's  hard to get to the airport ..and even then half the time they're on strike as well... then next month all the flight tickets shoot up in price because it's peak Holiday time.. so it'll have to wait awhile


----------



## Leann (Nov 10, 2022)

Next week I'm going back to Ireland for a week. Because the primary language is English and the Euro is on par with the US dollar and I didn't pay an arm and a leg for the ticket, I decided to go. I looked at other destinations but couldn't find a ticket that was anywhere near reasonable.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 10, 2022)

Leann said:


> Next week I'm going back to Ireland for a week. Because the primary language is English and the Euro is on par with the US dollar and I didn't pay an arm and a leg for the ticket, I decided to go. I looked at other destinations but couldn't find a ticket that was anywhere near reasonable.


yes and the other language is Gaelic..(Irish) lol... probably be raining a lot next week .. whereabouts are you going to be ?  I could have flown over  if it wasn't for all the strikes here..


----------



## Leann (Nov 10, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> yes and the other language is Gaelic..(Irish) lol... probably be raining a lot next week .. whereabouts are you going to be ?  I could have flown over  if it wasn't for all the strikes here..


You're right, I forgot about Gaelic . Yes, the forecast is for rain everyday. I'll be in Dublin then over to Galway.


----------



## Jaiden (Nov 10, 2022)

Similar to @hollydolly, my husband passed away at the beginning of the pandemic, so I lost my traveling companion and then got bogged down in all the Covid restrictions.  We used to travel quite a bit, and I miss it.  When I moved down here to Florida (from NH) it was the first time I'd flown in 3 years, and it got me in the mood again.

We're planning a family trip to Vermont in January, I don't ski anymore but I can have fun with the kids.  It's just great to be finally going somewhere!


----------



## Wontactmyage (Nov 10, 2022)

Cristine said:


> I usually travel at least once in every 3 years, mostly with the U.S. though.
> 
> How about you? How often do you travel?


We do many day trips. Long distance (more than a week out) once a year and over night trips several times a year.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Nov 11, 2022)

I'm being 'bombarded' daily by emails from KLM, BA, Marriott and others with holiday, travel & hotel deals..  mostly for places I've got no interest in.  However, until covid spoiled things, we went to Germany in December for the Christmas markets.. Hamburg was our favourite destination.
During Covid,  a lot of flights were cancelled and the routes disappeared making going anywhere more difficult.


----------



## Nemo2 (Nov 23, 2022)

Twice a year is 'nice'  -  just returned from a few weeks in Greece, followed by jumping on a ship Piraeus to Florida.  (We're not 'cruisers' _per se_, but (as I'm fond of saying, being a repetitive individual),  use transatlantics as hop-on-hop-off-buses).....have an eastbound* scheduled for early April, followed by about a month being an annoyance to the people in France. 

 (*This may well be our last, since our favorite older/smaller (French then Spanish, Royal Caribbean subsidiary), line went belly up during the plague and the practice is starting to bore us.....even though we detest airports & flying.)


----------



## Been There (Nov 25, 2022)

Not much anymore. I have been around the world both ways.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 27, 2022)

Travel in my motorhome on a regular basis, cruise several times a year, Europe whenever I can!


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 27, 2022)

Been There said:


> Not much anymore. I have been around the world both ways.


Impressive!  

I once did a round the world traveling west, I think that makes me a day younger...


----------



## Nathan (Nov 27, 2022)

Since 9-11 and the enhanced layer or bureaucracy(TSA) I've come to hate travel, something I used to enjoy. That said, we're going to endure the process again, in traveling to Mexico for my son's wedding, in February.


----------



## David777 (Nov 27, 2022)

Well the pandemic and high gasoline cost has kept me home much more since 2020.  During ski seasons I often lodge in South Lake Tahoe, double digits most winters but not logged. Also below overnight vehicle road trips for backpacking and landscape photography that I do log. No out of state trips in recent years, only occasionally in motels or lodging, as most often in Forester or tents.  Cheap, not into world travel.

2022: 10 overnigth trips    13 overnights away
2021:  6 overnigth trips    12 overnights away
2020:  4 overnigth trips    13 overnights away
2019:  7 overnigth trips    39 overnights away
2018: 10 overnigth trips    32 overnights away


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Nov 27, 2022)

I like to travel at least 4 times a year and all international. If I could not travel, I would be depressed. COVID interrupted my passion but I took it in stride since I knew it would be temporary. I'm leaving in a few days on #4 to closeout the year.


----------



## Nemo2 (Nov 27, 2022)

Nosy Bee-54 said:


> I like to travel at least 4 times a year and all international. If I could not travel, I would be depressed. COVID interrupted my passion but I took it in stride since I knew it would be temporary. I'm leaving in a few days on #4 to closeout the year.


Where are you heading?


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Nov 28, 2022)

Nemo2 said:


> Where are you heading?


Panama Canal cruise -- full transit through the new locks.


----------



## Nemo2 (Nov 28, 2022)

Nosy Bee-54 said:


> Panama Canal cruise -- full transit through the new locks.


Ha......went through there (old locks I guess) in early 1963......eastbound from Melbourne......a group of us were a little overserved in Panama City the night before.....I made it up on deck, looked around and went back to bed...woke up and we were in the Caribbean...oops.


----------



## Leann (Nov 28, 2022)

I enjoy traveling for the most part but it can be tiring. And if I change time zones (by more than 3 hours), jet lag will sink me for several days. But it's still worth the thrill of going someplace else/new. I hope to travel to Switzerland and Austria in 2023.


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 29, 2022)

Nosy Bee-54 said:


> Panama Canal cruise -- full transit through the new locks.


Never liked the idea of a cruise ship,  however if ever I do get tempted this would be at the top of my list!


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 29, 2022)

Leann said:


> And if I change time zones (by more than 3 hours), jet lag will sink me for several days.


And I find the more you travel the worse it gets.  Still don't let it stop me... not so far anyway.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 29, 2022)

My travelling days are over  

eta
altho I can go anywhere in my head


----------



## hearlady (Nov 29, 2022)

Not much these days and when we do its not far.


----------



## 1955 (Nov 29, 2022)

As mentioned, my traveling days are over too. I went to enough places & am happy where I'm at.  Plenty of things to do here!


----------



## Jackie23 (Nov 29, 2022)

My travel days are over too......one of the biggest things I miss about getting old.  I now enjoy watching YouTube about places I've been... and remembering....so it's ok.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 29, 2022)

Yep...about every 2 weeks I take a trip to town, about 20 miles each way. No overnight trips.


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 29, 2022)

Just to my son's down the shore several times a year.  That's enough for me these days.


----------



## Liberty (Nov 29, 2022)

Traveled for work and pleasure for many years...got burned out.   Only travel when we "have to"...


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Nov 30, 2022)

“Travel is fatal to prejudice, bigotry, and narrow-mindedness, and many of our people need it sorely on these accounts. Broad, wholesome, charitable views of men and things cannot be acquired by vegetating in one little corner of the earth all one’s lifetime.” _—Mark Twain, 1857_


----------



## Been There (Dec 1, 2022)

Going down to Jacksonville soon to check out some real estate. There are some nice neighborhoods in that area and I would be close to the Naval Air Station, unless they close it down. Getting people to join the military these days has been an issue. I would go back, but 30 years was enough. I do miss it though.


----------



## Supernatural (Dec 10, 2022)

@Jaiden all my sincere condolences. I've lost hubby over 6 months ago. Our wedding anniversary was in June (he died end of April), and we were planning day trips at the beginning of 2022. Then DIY over July and August... All stopped!

Meanwhile, the UK weather (for the ones if you travelling to here) we've got notifications of snow, sleet and probably freezing rain. Meanwhile, the news alert today in my green corner is that no trains will run for the next 5 days. Travel chaos at airports. No mail delivered and NHS nurses and ambulances all on strikes.

Sincerely, I can understand wanting better pays and work environment. However, messing up with people's lives (some of us are waiting for VIP correspondence) will only bring anger, disappointment and distrust. Not the proper way to go about it.

I've seen this ugly patterns repeatedly for the past quarter century. After the lockdowns, the Pandemic, the crisis one after another... I just wish the ones concerned would give what's deserved and prevent these disruptions year in year out.

It's a sad time in our lives. Nevertheless, the optimistic in me always sees a rainbow at the end of the dark clouds. Travel if you must (yes, getting away from it all IS beneficial) just don't be surprised if things go bump in the night, day, afternoon, morning, evening and more... LOL!

At the end of the day, a gorgeous forest landscape covered in snow.... Magical! Blessed be...


----------



## oldpop (Dec 10, 2022)

How often do you travel?​Nightly


----------



## timoc (Dec 10, 2022)

How often do you travel?​
The problem for me, is getting my legs to agree which one of them puts the first foot forward, and the rest of me has to stay put until they work something out. 
Happily they are in tandem today, I've been to the front gate twice, I may even get ambitious and go to town after lunch.


----------



## Nemo2 (Dec 10, 2022)

Supernatural said:


> @Jaiden all my sincere condolences. I've lost hubby over 6 months


Condolences........6 months and you're still in shock.......for me a year later I thought I was handling things pretty well.....wrong!

Now I'm 19 years into the best relationship I've ever had and it's getting better all the time.......good luck.


Supernatural said:


> Travel if you must (yes, getting away from it all IS beneficial)


Funny...I/we regard travel as heading _to_ somewhere rather than 'getting away'.......terminology rather than attitude perhaps?


----------



## Supernatural (Dec 10, 2022)

Nemo2 said:


> Condolences........6 months and you're still in shock.......for me a year later I thought I was handling things pretty well.....wrong!
> 
> Now I'm 19 years into the best relationship I've ever had and it's getting better all the time.......good luck.
> 
> Funny...I/we regard travel as heading _to_ somewhere rather than 'getting away'.......terminology rather than attitude perhaps?


Nope not terminology as to when we'd travel in the past it was always to get away from stress lol! Currently, just going out for shopping is a blessed fun thing to do. Hubby always took the children out after they'd finished school, me I stayed home to look after pets. Now 6 months on, getting out for groceries plus bits and bobs, after organising our Groceries App and planning our outing, funky!

Friday, I've picked up my last gift for hubby, a brand new brass memorial plaque for his ash casket. Then daughter and I acquired two new keychains as mine said "Mrs Always Right" and hers was "Daddy's Precious Princess" We now have a Bugs Bunny for her and a kitty cat with a wiggly butt for me.

Got an emergency today, had to jump on the bus and pick-up milk and butter... You know you plan and plan, you shop, pay, get home and then blam! Shitaki mushroom we've forgot the dairy aisle lol!

But, with the trains not running for the next 5 days, puts a wee kink in our plans to visit Glasgow shopping centre to see the decorations and maybe get a box of Mrs Fields Cookies... Bummer, as from the 18th I'd love to stay home get ready for a Blue Christmas and reflect on 2022 which was supposed to be Angelic... So much for some predictions. Oh well!

PS my current tablet's wallpaper.


----------



## Supernatural (Yesterday at 5:45 AM)

Oh wow! Let's see... 1982, my first solo trip fortnight. Only got one week for honeymoon in 85. In 90s there were daily trips to beaches, that was fun; the road trip for work was daunting. The last major trip was a two days affair but well worth it. In the last 25 years, all it was, lots of day trips, last one in 2011.

Plans for retirement travels are now gone out the window as Pandemic puts restrictions I disagree with. I'll go back, probably, to chair travelling via videos . Besides trips in 82 and 85, the cross-country skiing weekend in 87 was magical.


----------



## Been There (Yesterday at 6:24 AM)

Anytime I get the urge, Even if I feel like flying to Chicago just for dinner and then fly home.


----------



## Wigglestein (Yesterday at 7:20 AM)

InsomniacGirl said:


> We don't travel because we have no one to watch our dogs, and there's too many of them to put into a kennel, lol. But because I still have family in New Jersey and Florida, I have traveled alone to see them, but it's been a few years since I've done so. We're planning on buying either a camper or an RV in the future so that we can both travel together, and bring our dogs with us.


That's what we did. About 12 years ago we bought a used motorhome. Best decision ever.  We don't go far but we do go often.


----------



## Ronni (Yesterday at 7:51 AM)

Depends on your definition of “travel”

We go at least once a year to California to visit son and his family.

Usually once a year to upstate NY to visit friends and family as well. 

Several times a year we’ll pack a bag and head out to a Airbnb for 2-3 days, sometimes within our state (Tennessee) sometimes to a neighboring state, just to get away.


----------



## charry (Yesterday at 7:57 AM)

oldpop said:


> How often do you travel?​Nightly


Does this mean in your dreams old pop …? LOL


----------



## charry (Yesterday at 8:01 AM)

Our last holiday was to our little villa on our special island in Greece …
it was june and sept 2012…….in the October, hubby had his stroke …..
no more holidays


----------



## hearlady (Yesterday at 9:01 AM)

A few times a year but not very far.


----------



## Teacher Terry (Yesterday at 9:21 AM)

charry said:


> Our last holiday was to our little villa on our special island in Greece …
> it was june and sept 2012…….in the October, hubby had his stroke …..
> no more holidays
> 
> ...


That’s sad that you can’t travel. My dad had a massive stroke at 59 but once a year I took care of him for 2 weeks so my mom could go on vacation which she really needed. She took care of him for 14 years.


----------



## charry (Yesterday at 9:29 AM)

Teacher Terry said:


> That’s sad that you can’t travel. My dad had a massive stroke at 59 but once a year I took care of him for 2 weeks so my mom could go on vacation which she really needed. She took care of him for 14 years.


I have no support Terry, and going out now has become diffiltcult , he is paralysed so can only jiggle himself places…..plus  incontinent …and anxiety ……we try and go places  here , an hours drive , and I have to turn around and come back   

I don’t know what your dad was like , and sound like you were a good son, but we have no family for support ….
we re ok, we ve got used to it now ……he has  all his home comforts here ……

plus my husband was 69 when he had his stroke and is coming up to 80 now ,
so age telling ……


----------



## Teacher Terry (Yesterday at 9:37 AM)

*Charry, yes your husband’s situation is much worse than my dad’s.  We bought the house next door to my parents and it worked out well because I could help with my dad and my mom helped with my kids while I went to college. Plus my dad had lots of company between my 3 kids, husband, myself. I was a good daughter . *


----------



## Alligatorob (Yesterday at 9:41 AM)

Cristine said:


> How often do you travel?


Not often enough, I need to get out of this cold... now!


----------



## Leann (Yesterday at 10:03 AM)

I have always loved traveling, the excitement of being someplace else, meeting new people, seeing things I've never seen before. My job gave me the opportunity to visit parts of the world that I probably would not have otherwise seen and I augmented that with additional trips for vacations. But times have changed. The traveling public has lost their manners and airlines charge fees for everything then cram us into uncomfortable seats on aircraft or put thousands of us on ships floating on the water.

Maybe it's just me. Maybe it's just a product of getting older although I'd hate to think that was true. I once envisioned this time of my life as visiting my bucket list destinations. But that has changed. I wish I was still the traveler that I once was but sadly, I'm not.


----------



## Nemo2 (Yesterday at 10:17 AM)

Leann said:


> I wish I was still the traveler that I once was but sadly, I'm not.


_Moi aussi._  My 'bucket list' was to visit every country in the world.....(and that was just on Page One)..........now it's not "When we go" it's "_If_ we go", and if/when we return from that one, then 'dream time' renews.


----------



## charry (Yesterday at 10:55 AM)

Teacher Terry said:


> *Charry, yes your husband’s situation is much worse than my dad’s.  We bought the house next door to my parents and it worked out well because I could help with my dad and my mom helped with my kids while I went to college. Plus my dad had lots of company between my 3 kids, husband, myself. I was a good daughter . *


Oops sorry terry 

It’s just been me looking after my hubby 
But we’re ok     we re soulmates 
I’m his limbs and he’s my councillor lol


----------



## Teacher Terry (Yesterday at 11:05 AM)

_Charry, you definitely are an angel for providing loving care all these years. My 2 siblings never helped but after my dad died I moved across the country for my career and when my mom needed help they did step up to the plate. 

I would fly in and use all my sick and annual leave but then go back to work. My sister said once she wished I still lived locally because I would be more help than my brother. I was glad I didn’t because they would have done nothing. _


----------



## bowmore (Yesterday at 11:10 AM)

After 12 years, 41 countries, 51 trips, 510 travel days, and 18 cruises, we are done with lengthy
travels. All our previous trip stories will remain here, however. We thank everyone who has
had the interest to read them, and travel with us.
We are not done with traveling, but we will take short trips paced at our leisure.
“Life is not measured by the number of breaths we take, but by the moments that take our
breath away.”
Enjoy your own journeys as we have enjoyed ours 
  www.stevekathytravels.com


----------

